# Plain ol' tap water...



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

Does using R.O.-filtered water in a planted tank make much of a difference? Since plants need some of the compounds anyway(PO4,NO3,etc.), wouldn't it be a bit silly to remove these fertilizers and replace them with a bottled fertilizer? :-s


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Some people use R.O. water for topping off evaporation in a tank. Others also use to it lower the KH/GH in thier tank. Is it a requirement to have a healthy planted tank? No.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

hsteve said:


> Does using R.O.-filtered water in a planted tank make much of a difference?


None I can tell in 99.99% of the cases, unless you have high copper or salty well water...........



> Since plants need some of the compounds anyway(PO4,NO3,etc.), wouldn't it be a bit silly to remove these fertilizers and replace them with a bottled fertilizer? :-s


Yep

That was my point 10+ years ago. I've never had tap related water issues and I do large water changes with tap and a very wide variety of taps over the years on many plant species.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

At what point do you think that GH and KH get too high?

jB


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> At what point do you think that GH and KH get too high?
> jB


That depends on species. I run both, RO de-mineralized, tap and also hard water aquariums as experiments. I can see clearly most plants are doing better in lower KH environment.

Edward


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Edward,

The water in my area is uber hard in both KH and GH and it is just taking too long to do WC, so I have been slowly changing the RO/tap ratio. I was just looking for a shelf that I should stop at.

jB


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

GH's of 10 have not shown much issue, KH's of 4-5 have not either with any species(Rotala's and opther funny squirrly stem plants, most every Crypt likes hard water).

You can grow any plant in soft or hard water, but a few will do better as Edward said in softer water.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

